
Brain – a custom repeating notifications scheduler that lives in your toolbar - basiclaser
http://system-art.io/brain/
======
basiclaser
I made this last week just to scratch a few of my own itches, remind me to do
a few daily tasks. Please let me know if you find any bugs or want any
features added :)

